# North Dakota Pheasant Hunt



## Deacon92 (Jun 6, 2017)

My dad, friend and I went up to ND to hunt some wild roosters. What I can tell you it was a blast! We had some pretty tough hunting conditions, and short walks turning into couple mile walks in a hurry. The terrain creeps are real, just over the next hill, maybe in that next patch of brush.... We put on average 5 to 7 miles a day. We had multiple times where we would pull up, state, "that looks good!" and start seeing birds.
We encountered quite a few birds running and flushing ahead of us but we were able to scratch out limits every day. 
There was a lot of sore feet, sore hips and sore knees from hunting birds in cattails and thick cover. We had multiple times where we would flush out 10-15 birds, most out in front a ways, only to walk another 1/2 mile and jump some more. 
We had mixed luck knocking on doors and asking for permission to hunt, it seemed mostly everyone cared about deer. Every person/land owner we talked to was extremely kind. 

We ended up hunting 4 days with 2 full travel days. Man, I cant wait till next year!


----------



## Iron Bear (Nov 19, 2008)

That’s awesome 

I’d love to do that someday.


----------



## Airborne (May 29, 2009)

Nodak is a very cool place--lot's of pheasants if you're willing to put in the miles, especially if hunting PLOTS--private land is almost too easy to get a limit! I'm surprised you didn't blot out the face of the dog! What if I recognize him at the local Walmart! :grin:


----------



## one4fishing (Jul 2, 2015)

Super jealous. Looks like you had a blast. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## CPAjeff (Dec 20, 2014)

The Dakotas are special - I love hunting them!

Congrats on the success and thanks for sharing!


----------



## Deacon92 (Jun 6, 2017)

```

```



Airborne said:


> Nodak is a very cool place--lot's of pheasants if you're willing to put in the miles, especially if hunting PLOTS--private land is almost too easy to get a limit! I'm surprised you didn't blot out the face of the dog! What if I recognize him at the local Walmart! :grin:


HAHAHA it was a 50/50...do I leave the face in or not.... The dog is quite the hit on instagram....you could say its getting pretty serious at 42 followers, an up and coming star!


----------



## taxidermist (Sep 11, 2007)

In the last picture I see you guys almost ran over some 330 conibear traps in the snow.


----------



## Slap That Quack (Mar 2, 2017)

Awesome, the Dakotas are well worth the trip!


----------



## Pumpgunner (Jan 12, 2010)

Looks like you guys had a fantastic time! A North Dakota pheasant/waterfowl trip has been on my mind for quite a few years now, it's time to get serious about it I think!


----------



## johnnycake (Jul 19, 2011)

Very cool! Looks like that dog had a good time too.



taxidermist said:


> In the last picture I see you guys almost ran over some 330 conibear traps in the snow.


Well ain't you just a ray of sunshine today? Looks way more like some large metal fencing material/roadway anti-erosion stuff than a bunch of conibear traps.


----------



## DAdams23 (Sep 28, 2018)

Awesome! We went the first week of November and due to the big storms there in October there was a lot of standing corn and miles and miles of sunflower seeds. This made it incredibly difficult to hunt and we even had a couple guys go home without firing their guns. 
I did get my bird back that I shot in ND last year though, thrilled with it!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DAdams23 (Sep 28, 2018)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Slap That Quack (Mar 2, 2017)

That is a gorgeous bird with an impressive tail to boot!


----------



## turkinator (May 25, 2008)

That’s an awesome looking bird and some great taxidermy work!


----------



## Deacon92 (Jun 6, 2017)

Thats a fantastic bird. That took a lot of work for that bird to make it all the way home in that good of shape!


----------

